# Kaufberatung  ~1000€ Computer - Feinschliff



## MeyDry (9. September 2014)

*Kaufberatung  ~1000€ Computer - Feinschliff*

Moin Leute, 
da ich es mit meinem Desktop Laptop nicht mehr aushalten kann bin ich bereit für einen neuen vernünftigen Gaming-PC. Den Computer benötige zunächst erstmal nur fürs Private. Hauptsächlich spiele ich Arma 3 , Counter Strike GO , DayZ Standalone etc... Also spiele für die ich nicht die "beste" Grafikkarte benötige. Das ganze werde ich wahrscheinlich bei http://www.hardwareversand.de zusammenbauen lassen (Bessere Alternativen gerne gewünscht.) Da mein Budget relativ knapp ist und das Geld für ALLES ausreichen muss , verzichte ich "gerne" auf eine SSD . Mein Budget liegt momentan bei ~1050€. Ich habe mir gedacht dass ich für einen ordentlichen Monitor ca. 140€ ausgeben werde (Kaufberatung für Monitor, Maus, Tastatur, Netzwerkkarte etc. benötige ich auch noch, aber am besten würde ich erstmal den Rechner zusammenstellen lassen). Ich bin nicht der Typ der die beste Ahnung von der perfekten Zusammenstellung eines Computers besitzt aber ganz ahnungslos bin ich dank euch nicht (mehr)
Also kommen wir erstmal zur Rechner Zusammenstellung:


*Prozessor:* _Intel Xeon E3-1231v3_ (Brauch ich glaube ich nichts zu sagen ...  Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150)  219,44€
*Mainboard:* _H97_ (Ich weiß das ich dieses Modell benötige , aber war mir jetzt unsicher WELCHES sinnvoll ist , wäre nett wenn ihr 2-3 mögliche Modelle nennt  da die meisten bei Hardwareversand eh nicht im Lager sind) ~75€
*Festplatte:* _Seagate Barracuda 7200_ (Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s) 46,90 €
*Gehäuse:* _BitFenix Shinobi_ ( Das Gehäuse ist mir relativ egal. Es sollte am besten nicht "nerdig" aussehen also kein durchsichtiges Gehäuse mit roten Lichtern.. Persönlich mag ich es eher klassisch. Gerne bereit für bessere bzw. günstigere Alternativen) 51,47€
*Grafikkarte:  *Habe mich jetzt "nur" für die _R9 280X entschieden_( Hierfür benötige ich die meiste Hilfe, möchte mich jetzt nicht für eine mit schlechtem Lüfter entscheiden und bin mir noch unschlüssig ob ich eine geboostete nehme und ob dies sinnvoll wäre, am besten hierfür auch mehrere Alternativen senden wegen Hardwareversand) Normal: 220€ Boost-Version: 250€
*Netzteil:* _be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W_ ( Passt denke ich mal  be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W) 55.89€
*Arbeitsspeicher:* _Crucial Ballistix Sport 8gb DDR3-1600_ (8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9) 63,11€
*Prozessorlüfter:* Würde wahrscheinlich nur eine überteuerte aussuchen die too much wäre , hier vertraue ich auf euer können ~27€
*Laufwerk:* Brenner oder ROM ?? Ist ein Brenner noch sinnvoll? 11€
*Windows:* _Windows 8.1 64-Bit SB-Version_ ( SB-Version??? Passt das?) 80€
*Zusammenbau:* 30€

Insgesammt wäre das dann (falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe Mathe..) *878.81€ * (Bzw. *910€* mit der Boost-GraKa)


----------



## WifiChicken (9. September 2014)

Hi,

Ich habe heute auch einen Computer mit einem Wert von ~1000€ zusammengestellt. Ich habe dazu auch einen Thread aufgemacht. Vielleicht werden dir da einige deiner Fragen beantwortet 

*click*



> *Laufwerk:* Brenner oder ROM ?? Ist ein Brenner noch sinnvoll?



Das kann man meiner Meinung nach pauschal nicht sagen. Wenn du dir absolut sicher bist, dass du in den kommenden Jahren NIE eine DVD brennen wirst, kannst du so um die 10€ sparen, ansonsten würde ich an deiner Stelle sicherheitshalber einen Brenner reinhauen. Schaden kann es nicht.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg beim Zusammenbauen


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2014)

Ein Brenner schadet nicht, kostet auch nicht 10€, sondern nur 2-3€ mehr.  


Ne SSD bekommst Du mit 120GB für ca 60€, 240GB ca 100€ - müsste an sich auch drin sein, kannst Du aber auch mal nachrüsten.

Kühler: zB der Arctic Freezer 13 CO - allerdings baut hardwareversand idR nur kleinere Kühler auf, den musst Du dann selber montieren, was aber nicht schwer ist. Bei den modernen Gehäusen kommst Du auch, wenn du beide Seitenteile abnimmst, durch eine Aussparung unters Board ran, falls nötig. 

Grafikkarte: einen "Boost" haben alle R9 280X - es ist nur so, dass manche einen höheren Basistakt haben und ganz wenige haben auch einen höheren Boost-Takt als die meisten anderen. Aber idR "boosten" die alle auf ca 1000MHz. Das tut sich also an sich alles nicht viel. Unten poste ich mal ein paar gute R9 280X.


So, als Abschlussti pp:  am besten geh über den Preisvergleich zum Shop, dann in den Warenkorb legen - das spart oft noch einiges. Für den Zusammenbau dann am Schluss links eher unten beim Shop "Service" => Rechner-Zusammenbau mit in den Warenkorb legen. zB fürs Board hier dASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland das kostet ca 73€, über den Shop aufgerufen aber 5-6€ mehr.  Grafikkarte: zB die XFX Radeon R9 280X Black Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (R9-280X-TDBD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hat schon nen höheren Basistakt.  Die hier wäre aber auch kaum schwächer, kostet dafür weniger Club 3D Radeon R9 280X royalQueen, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (CGAX-R928X7) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   und die hier liegt beim Basistakt dazwischen PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AXR9 280X 3GBD5-T2DHE/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die hier gilt als besonders leise ASUS R9280X-DC2-3GD5 DirectCU II, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0501-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Die sind auch alle lieferbar.

Beim Shinobi nur schauen, dass du eines mit USB3.0 nimmst - wäre ja schade, wenn Du die Onboard-USB3.0er nicht nutzen könntest


----------



## AidenP (10. September 2014)

MeyDry schrieb:


> *Grafikkarte:  *Habe mich jetzt "nur" für die _R9 280X entschieden_( Hierfür benötige ich die meiste Hilfe, möchte mich jetzt nicht für eine mit schlechtem Lüfter entscheiden und bin mir noch unschlüssig ob ich eine geboostete nehme und ob dies sinnvoll wäre, am besten hierfür auch mehrere Alternativen senden wegen Hardwareversand) Normal: 220€ Boost-Version: 250€


Geboostet oder nicht, vergiss nicht: Bis zu drei Gratis Games bei ausgew

Ich hab die R9 280 bestellt und habe gestern einige Stunden nach dem Antrag bescheid mit den Activation Keys bekommen


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (10. September 2014)

Ja, ist auf jeden Fall schon mal eine sehr gute Grundlage. Das wäre mal mein Vorschlag für 1059€ inkl. Zusammenbau. Zum Zusammenstellen habe ich die Komponenten über Geizhals zusammengesucht. Dort musst du dann auf das Logo von Hardwareversand klicken und darüber in den Warenkorb legen, da sich dadurch nochmal ein paar Euro sparen lassen. Evtl. ein bisschen runter scrollen, bis der Eintrag von Hardwareversand erscheint.

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 
Kühler: Scythe Katana 4 
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (wie üblich Geschmackssache)
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk 
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
Grafikkarte: ASUS R9280X-DC2-3GD5 DirectCU II, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort 
Monitor: AOC e2470Swhe, 23.6"
Maus: Sharkoon FireGlider Black, USB
Tastatur: Cherry G85-23100DE-2 eVolution Stream XT Corded MultiMedia Keyboard, PS/2 & USB, DE
Windows: Microsoft: Windows 8.1 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC)
Zusammenbau


----------



## MeyDry (10. September 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten, hatte mir auf jedenfall geholfen 


AidenP schrieb:


> Geboostet oder nicht, vergiss nicht: Bis zu drei Gratis Games bei ausgew
> 
> Ich hab die R9 280 bestellt und habe gestern einige Stunden nach dem Antrag bescheid mit den Activation Keys bekommen



Klappt das auch wenn ich bei Hardwareversand bestelle? Oder ist das nur für MindFactory etc.? 

Nun Gut .. Diese Komponenten werde ich dann noch hinzufügen:

*Mainboard:* ASRock H97 Pro4 72,36€
*Grafikkarte:* ASUS R9 280X 256,75€
*Gehäuse:* BitFenix Shinobi
*Prozessorlüfter:* Arctic Freezer 13 CO 23.41€
*Laufwerk*: Samsung Brenner für 11.11€

Mit den anderen Komponenten die ich oben schon festgelegt hatte , würde der ganze Spaß dann mit Windows + Zusammenbau *919,44€* kosten (Ohne Monitor,Maus,Tastatur,Netzwekkarte)

Für die restlichen Komponenten würden mir spontan diese hier einfallen. Was meint ihr?

*Maus:* _Logitech G400s_ https://geizhals.de/logitech-g400s-optical-gaming-mouse-910-003425-a953444.html (Würde mir gerne diese Maus aussuchen, denke das die als Nachfolger der MX-518 nicht "so" schlecht sein kann)
*Tastatur:* _Cherry MX-Board 3.0 Brown_ https://geizhals.de/cherry-mx-board-3-0-g80-3850lxbde-2-a1063890.html (Ein Kollege hat mir diese preiswerte Mechanische Tastatur empfohlen. Ist eine mechanische Tastatur in dieser Preisklasse wirklich sinnvoll??  )
*Monitor:* _BenQ GL 2460HM _https://geizhals.de/benq-gl2460hm-9h-la7lb-qpe-a883669.html (Wollte mir diesen Monitor von BenQ holen. Aber dieser hier von Peacemaker ist denke ich genauso gut und sogar um einiges preiswerter, Richtig ?? AOC e2470Swhe, 23.6"
*Netzwerkkarte:  *??? Sinvoll oder doch einfach ein Stick mit Antenne?

Ach ja für Maus und Tastatur gebe ich gerne etwas mehr aus, Also circa je 50€.


----------



## AidenP (10. September 2014)

MeyDry schrieb:


> Klappt das auch wenn ich bei Hardwareversand bestelle? Oder ist das nur für MindFactory etc.?



Also ich habe den Code über Mindfactory gestern bekommen. Sollte auch ohne MF gehen, da das eine AKtion von AMD ist: NEVER SETTLE FOREVER

Ach da ist ein direkter Link auf der AMD Seite gewesen http://www.hardwareversand.de/nsf-space-edition


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2014)

hardwareversand hat gestern auch per Newsletter die AMD-Aktion bestätigt http://www.hardwareversand.de/nsf-space-edition?ref=52

Die Tastatur ist für den Preis sicher gut - aber ob sie am Ende dann 20-30€ "besser" als eine Standardtastatur ist, kann man schwer sagen. Für MICH zb wäre die nix, weil ich oft im Dunklen arbeite und beleuchtete Tasten brauche  aber die MX-Brown-Tasten sind meiner Meinung nach so oder so der beste Kompromiss, wenn man ne Mecha will.

Netzwerkkarte: jedes Board hat schon gbit-LAN. Nur wenn Du unbedingt ohne Kabel per WLAN ins Netz willst, würd ich ne WLAN-Karte oder nen WLAN-Stick nehmen. Letztere sind an sich deutlich weiter verbreitet, so dass man da eher welche findet, die 100 Pro auch gut sind - zB die AVM-WLAN-Sticks sind an sich alle ganz gut und haben auch normalerweise ne kleine "Station", in die der Stick kommt, und die Station kommt dann per Kabel an USB, so dass Du damit ne Art Antennenfunktion hat. Aber per Kabel ist es einfach besser, wenn du auch mal online spielen willst.


----------



## MeyDry (10. September 2014)

Super dann werde ich mir die Spiele abstauben 


Herbboy schrieb:


> Für MICH zb wäre die nix, weil ich oft im Dunklen arbeite und beleuchtete Tasten brauche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich persönlich mag keine beleuchteten Tasten, deswegen passt das für mich glücklicherweise   Nun ja das MX-Board besitzt verschiedene Ausgaben (z.B.  Blue,Black,Brown glaube ich) , bin mir jetzt unsicher was für  unterschiede diese besitzen und welche ich dementsprechend kaufen sollte  ... Nun ja wenn niemand nichts gegen die Brown zu sagen hat dann würde  ich gerne die nehmen.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Netzwerkkarte: jedes Board hat schon gbit-LAN. Nur wenn Du unbedingt ohne Kabel per WLAN ins Netz willst, würd ich ne WLAN-Karte oder nen WLAN-Stick nehmen. Letztere sind an sich deutlich weiter verbreitet, so dass man da eher welche findet, die 100 Pro auch gut sind - zB die AVM-WLAN-Sticks sind an sich alle ganz gut und haben auch normalerweise ne kleine "Station", in die der Stick kommt, und die Station kommt dann per Kabel an USB, so dass Du damit ne Art Antennenfunktion hat. Aber per Kabel ist es einfach besser, wenn du auch mal online spielen willst.



Nunja leider ist mein Router ungünstig gesetzt worden.. Dementsprechend ist ein Kabelverbund unmöglich  ... Deswegen benötige ich leider eine Alternative .. Kannst du mir dann vielleicht einen Link von einem guten AVM-Stick senden. Du hast denke ich mal den besseren Überblick als ich  Das mit der Station habe ich noch nicht verstanden .. Ist das dann wie ein Adapter oder wie habe ich das zu verstehen?


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2014)

Du kannst den Stick einfach hinten am PC einstecken, oder du kannst den an einem mitgelieferten Kabel anstecken, so dass der zB auf dem Tisch steht für einen optimalen Empfang - und damit der nicht einfach da "rumliegt", ist am Ende des Kabel ne Art Standfuß - das meinte ich mit "Basis"

zB der AVM Fritz!WLAN USB Stick N v2 für ca 25€.


Wegen der Tastatur: ganz generell können die mechanischen Tastaturen zwei Haupteigenschaften haben:  deutliches Klicken beim Drücken, spürbarer Widerstand/Feedback, so dass man weiß, wann die Taste als "gedrückt" gilt. Dazu kommt noch als dritter Punkt die Kraft, die man benötigt, um die Taste zu drücken.

Bei Brown hast Du die meiner Meinung nach beste Kombination: KEIN Klicken, aber ein spürbarer Widerstand. Blue hat den Widerstand UND ein Klicken, Black/Red hat kein Klicken und keinen Widerstand, so dass man da rel. viel Übung braucht - grad beim schnellen Tippen von Text merkt man dann ggf. gar nicht, dass man eine taste nicht weit genug gedrückt hatte. Manche Gamer mögen das aber trotzdem lieber, da sie die Tasten noch schneller und ohne Widerstand drücken können.


----------



## Luki777 (17. September 2014)

Wenn du eine mechanische Tastatur möchtest kann ich dir nur die Gaming Tastatur Test EpicGear DeziMator Gaming Tastatur - Gaming Tastatur Test empfehlen. Ist anscheinend ein neuer Hersteller und haben die Cherry "Brown" tasten die sich mMn am besten fürs Zocken eignen!


----------



## MeyDry (2. Oktober 2014)

So Leute.. 
In den letzten Tagen war es etwas stressig und aufgrund der gtx 970 musste ich zögern, die leider außerhalb meines Budgets liegt . Also entschuldigt meine Abwesenheit 
Ich werde nun höchstwahrscheinlich falls ihr nichts mehr zu sagen habt diese Zusammenstellung hier bestellen:
_
XFX Radeon R9 280X Black Edition:
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 Box, LGA1150:
8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600:_
_ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 13 CO:_
_be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER P10 500W: _Pro Tag 4-5h, deswegen umentschieden wegen Effizienz_
BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0   black:
Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3, Sockel 1150, ATX:
__Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s:__
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz:__
ASUS VS248H:  _Da  ich nur positives von diesem Monitor gehört habe, habe ich mich doch  umentschieden und zahle dementsprechend gerne etwas mehr. Zudem noich  eine Frage, kann man den Standfuß verstellen? (ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Windows 8.1 64-Bit (SB-Version):
Cherry MX-Board 3.0 BROWN:
Cherry Palmrest Handballenauflage:
Sharkoon 1337 Mat "Black" Mousepad:
Rechner - Zusammenbau:*

Insgesammt: (per Geizhals): *1138.18€(mit Versand: 1143.17€)
_


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2014)

Autsch. Vorsichtig. Die Details hochdrehen und die Sichtweite etwas größer und selbst ein Highend-System geht bei Arma 3 in die Knie.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2014)

Das ist für den Preis eine gute Zusammenstellung. Aber beim Netzteil und nur 4-5h pro Tag könntest Du auch ein 20-30€ günstigeres nehmen, und dann ist vielleicht sogar eine günstige R9 290 drin?


----------



## MeyDry (5. Oktober 2014)

Mit der R9 280X bin ich schon ganz zufrieden werde mir dann wahrscheinlich ein billigeres Netzteil bestellen und das Geld für ne gescheite Maus beiseite legen. So jetzt heißt es abwarten, werde euch dann in naher Zukunft meine Meinung zum Computer geben..


----------



## MeyDry (6. Oktober 2014)

Sooo, laut Hardwareversand sollte der PC Ende dieser Woche da sein!! Jetzt zu meiner dummen Frage, was muss ich alles machen wenn ich den Pc bekomme?? (Treiber etc...)


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2014)

Am besten lad Dir schon jetzt mal die Treiber beim Mainboardhersteller runter. Denn die beiliegenden auf CD sind idR schon veraltet. Ansonsten musst du da nicht viel beachten, aber vlt such mal nach Windows installieren Tutorial - das einzig evlt. "schwierige" ist es ganz am Anfang, die SSD/Festplatte als Speicherort für Windows auszusuchen, aber selbst das erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst.

Und den Monitor an die Graka anschließen und nicht ans Board!


----------



## MeyDry (11. Oktober 2014)

So Leute ich bin´s wieder,

folgendes Problem mein Rechner ist soweit fertiggestellt worden und eigentlich bereit zum Versand. Mein Monitor _ASUS VS248H _ist leider nicht im Lager und wird erst in 1-2 Wochen verfügbar sein  Da ich nicht solange warten kann hat mir der Support erlaubt einen Alternativen Monitor auszusuchen. Nun weiß ich nicht welcher ähnich gut wie derASUS VS248H ist. Bitte somit ein letztesmal um Vorschläge für einen Monitor  [Sollte bestenfalls bei Hardwareversand  verfügbar sein ]
*PREISLIMIT: 150€*


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es mit dem hier Iiyama ProLite E2483HS-B1, LED-Monitor schwarz, HDMI, DVI-D (HDCP), Sound?   den gibt es auch bei Hardwareversand iiyama ProLite E2483HS


----------

